# Outback Loft



## mhbandy (Dec 3, 2003)

I am really close to finalizing a purchase for an Ouback Loft. I have read all the posts I could find in regards to this camper but am really looking to current owners of the Loft to say whether this camper met their expectations or not. I have been in contact with "Outback Loft" and he has told me a great deal but am looking for more comments if I can get them. I know a lot of you do not like the design but the camper would fit our needs both currently and in the future. I am not new to the Outback line as I bought a 26rs back in 2002 and currently still own it. I love this site even if I don't post, I have checked it on and off through the years and many of the posts have helped a situation from time to time. So without further ado, please let me know how you feel and thanks for the response.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi there! I don't own a Loft so have nothing to add to that but I do want to wish you luck with your decision!

Member No. 59 ,,,,, *WOW! *


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I think your statement of "...the camper would fit our needs both currently and in the future." sums it up better then any advice you could get here... if it fits your wallet and your needs -- then I would go for it ...

If you are looking for someone to come in and talk you out of it thats going to be hard to find here --

But with that said -- personally i always wondered if they made RV designers do any type of drug tests -- then I saw the design for the loft --and realized the answer to that question -- LOL ...


----------



## mhbandy (Dec 3, 2003)

Thanks "Wolfwood" for your 59 comment. As you probably surmised, we bought a first run line back in 2002 when no one ever heard of an Outback. Unfortunately, we ended up with a unit with some serious growing pains. After many trips to the dealer and finally out of warranty, I contacted Outback direct who said if you bring it in we will fix it. I did and they went above and beyone what was expected, that is the only reason we are looking at another Outback. That being said, I do have reservations about starting over with a brand new design model and going through the whole thing again.

Also, if this does work out we are going to try and make the Gettysburg trip as it is only about five hours from here and I believe I saw that you were signed up for it. Hope to see all the Outbacks at that time.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Best of luck to you with your next outback!

Look forward to meeting you at the Gettysburg Rally - and your new loft - hope you can make it!


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

On our way back from camping this weekend, we hit Camping World in Tallahassee and I had the opportunity to take a "tour" in the loft. Neat idea. When I saw it from the parking lot knew I had to check it out. I would love for someone to bring one to a rally....I found the perfect place to put some frosty beverages in the loft area.









Good luck on your decison and purchase.


----------



## mhbandy (Dec 3, 2003)

jcat67 said:


> On our way back from camping this weekend, we hit Camping World in Tallahassee and I had the opportunity to take a "tour" in the loft. Neat idea. When I saw it from the parking lot knew I had to check it out. I would love for someone to bring one to a rally....I found the perfect place to put some frosty beverages in the loft area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just too bad they didn't put an outlet up there. One of my first mods should the deal go forward.


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

I think the floorplan is cool and thought it would be a big hit with racing fans. Looks like a perfect place to watch from.

We purchased a 2008 Outback 25rss and have been very happy. I dropped it at the dealer on Monday for some very minor issues still covered by warranty, which expire the end of February. Best of luck on your newest purchase of an Outback.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I really love the floorplan and would have got one had it not been a toyhauler.


----------



## newloftowner (Sep 16, 2008)

mhbandy said:


> I am really close to finalizing a purchase for an Ouback Loft. I have read all the posts I could find in regards to this camper but am really looking to current owners of the Loft to say whether this camper met their expectations or not. I have been in contact with "Outback Loft" and he has told me a great deal but am looking for more comments if I can get them. I know a lot of you do not like the design but the camper would fit our needs both currently and in the future. I am not new to the Outback line as I bought a 26rs back in 2002 and currently still own it. I love this site even if I don't post, I have checked it on and off through the years and many of the posts have helped a situation from time to time. So without further ado, please let me know how you feel and thanks for the response.


 We have one and love it. We have three kids and two dogs. Dogs sleep in the garage area. Kids sleep upstairs. It is great for sporting events and beach camping. WOuld have some limitations in mountain camping if there was not enough head room to raise the roof. It tows great. Nothing but good things to say.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

mhbandy said:


> On our way back from camping this weekend, we hit Camping World in Tallahassee and I had the opportunity to take a "tour" in the loft. Neat idea. When I saw it from the parking lot knew I had to check it out. I would love for someone to bring one to a rally....I found the perfect place to put some frosty beverages in the loft area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just too bad they didn't put an outlet up there. One of my first mods should the deal go forward.
[/quote]

I too noticed this "err" on their part. I guess you'd have to run the blender downstairs and then walk them up.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

dunn4 said:


> I think the floorplan is cool and thought it would be a big hit with racing fans. Looks like a perfect place to watch from.
> 
> We purchased a 2008 Outback 25rss and have been very happy. I dropped it at the dealer on Monday for some very minor issues still covered by warranty, which expire the end of February. Best of luck on your newest purchase of an Outback.


I thought the same thing about race fans.....but could you imagine the camper that you pull in next to in the in field and they are sitting on their roof watching the race and all the sudden.....up goes your loft. OH MY!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I'll bet the neighbors next to you would be happier than the ones behind you


----------



## mhbandy (Dec 3, 2003)

Thanks for all of your comments. "Newloftowner", glad you like the camper and it seems to be working out for you. We went ahead with the purchase and finalized it today so all we have to do is get our 26rs back in this state and trade it in to complete the sale. Bought the extended warranty and hope to have it a long time. Thanks again and hope to see you all out there camping.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

*CONGRATS ON THE NEW TT!!*

I saw your other post on the loft being discontinued. That's a shame.

It's still a great TT though so have fun and enjoy!


----------



## mhbandy (Dec 3, 2003)

Rob_G said:


> *CONGRATS ON THE NEW TT!!*
> 
> I saw your other post on the loft being discontinued. That's a shame.
> 
> It's still a great TT though so have fun and enjoy!


Thanks, just hope for some good luck with quality. The walk through went ok, but the first time out tells a lot.

Still haven't confirmed the dealers statements, we'll see if its true or not about the stop in production.


----------



## kingpin (Oct 24, 2008)

mhbandy said:


> I am really close to finalizing a purchase for an Ouback Loft. I have read all the posts I could find in regards to this camper but am really looking to current owners of the Loft to say whether this camper met their expectations or not. I have been in contact with "Outback Loft" and he has told me a great deal but am looking for more comments if I can get them. I know a lot of you do not like the design but the camper would fit our needs both currently and in the future. I am not new to the Outback line as I bought a 26rs back in 2002 and currently still own it. I love this site even if I don't post, I have checked it on and off through the years and many of the posts have helped a situation from time to time. So without further ado, please let me know how you feel and thanks for the response.


well it looks like you made the deal. i love my loft.get used to alot of people coming to campsite to ask questions.you will get to meet some nice people. i have had some issues with mine due to
quaility control at the factory. i purchaced mine from a dealer about 300 miles away and did not
like the answers i got from them. so i contacted keystone direct and they had me take it to a repair
center closer to me. it has been there for two months. they say it is done and blame keystone for
sending the wrong parts numerious times and the holiday shutdown for the delay. i think you made a
good decision to purchace one. however check it over good and if you find any issues make sure
you are firm on keystone fixing them no matter how small they seem. dont take no for an answer.
best wishes
dave


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kingpin said:


> I am really close to finalizing a purchase for an Ouback Loft. I have read all the posts I could find in regards to this camper but am really looking to current owners of the Loft to say whether this camper met their expectations or not. I have been in contact with "Outback Loft" and he has told me a great deal but am looking for more comments if I can get them. I know a lot of you do not like the design but the camper would fit our needs both currently and in the future. I am not new to the Outback line as I bought a 26rs back in 2002 and currently still own it. I love this site even if I don't post, I have checked it on and off through the years and many of the posts have helped a situation from time to time. So without further ado, please let me know how you feel and thanks for the response.


well it looks like you made the deal. i love my loft.get used to alot of people coming to campsite to ask questions.you will get to meet some nice people. i have had some issues with mine due to
quaility control at the factory. i purchaced mine from a dealer about 300 miles away and did not
like the answers i got from them. so i contacted keystone direct and they had me take it to a repair
center closer to me. it has been there for two months. they say it is done and blame keystone for
sending the wrong parts numerious times and the holiday shutdown for the delay. i think you made a
good decision to purchace one. however check it over good and if you find any issues make sure
you are firm on keystone fixing them no matter how small they seem. dont take no for an answer.
best wishes
dave

[/quote]

Perhaps you could list out the major issues you had, so the next person can look for those problems during their PDI.


----------



## kingpin (Oct 24, 2008)

my ramp door was installed crooked in the opening and leaked water,several of the graphics were put on crooked,some of the inside trim was defective,the kitchen counter top had blemeshes,the counter top beside the couch was defective,the fresh water tank leaked when full,the slide switch hole was cut to big and was loose,two of the couch screw covers were missing,and some of the border was unlevel. some of these may seem unimportant but when buying new i expect to recieve a product free of defects and poor workmanship. as i stated in an earlier posting these things were replaced or repaired at a shop and paid for by keystone but i have yet to inspect the final product. i have been assured i will be satisifed. i forgot the bathroom door frame was crooked and there was a tear in one of the loft panel screens


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kingpin said:


> my ramp door was installed crooked in the opening and leaked water,several of the graphics were put on crooked,some of the inside trim was defective,the kitchen counter top had blemeshes,the counter top beside the couch was defective,the fresh water tank leaked when full,the slide switch hole was cut to big and was loose,two of the couch screw covers were missing,and some of the border was unlevel. some of these may seem unimportant but when buying new i expect to recieve a product free of defects and poor workmanship. as i stated in an earlier posting these things were replaced or repaired at a shop and paid for by keystone but i have yet to inspect the final product. i have been assured i will be satisifed. i forgot the bathroom door frame was crooked and there was a tear in one of the loft panel screens


WOW!!! That is horrible. Guess Quality Control was on vacation the week your Outback was built.


----------



## mhbandy (Dec 3, 2003)

kingpin said:


> my ramp door was installed crooked in the opening and leaked water,several of the graphics were put on crooked,some of the inside trim was defective,the kitchen counter top had blemeshes,the counter top beside the couch was defective,the fresh water tank leaked when full,the slide switch hole was cut to big and was loose,two of the couch screw covers were missing,and some of the border was unlevel. some of these may seem unimportant but when buying new i expect to recieve a product free of defects and poor workmanship. as i stated in an earlier posting these things were replaced or repaired at a shop and paid for by keystone but i have yet to inspect the final product. i have been assured i will be satisifed. i forgot the bathroom door frame was crooked and there was a tear in one of the loft panel screens


Kingpin, I did notice the graphics could have been a bit better on the outside of mine but not a major issue with me. However I was concerned about the ramp door leaking although they said they performed a leak test on the camper and it passed. I thought there should be a rain gutter over top of the ramp door like the ones they put on top of the bike door in the bunk models. I will definately be looking for any leaks as it is a priority.

Where was the freshwater tank leaking from when full? Hopefully on the outside so it didn't hurt anything on the inside. Also, where exactly is that tank located?

Lastly, you, "newloftowner", "outback loft" and myself are the only lofts I have found on this site which correlates with the camper model survey. I have you all listed on my friends list and hopefully we can stay in touch with any issues that might affect the other lofts.


----------



## kingpin (Oct 24, 2008)

mhbandy said:


> my ramp door was installed crooked in the opening and leaked water,several of the graphics were put on crooked,some of the inside trim was defective,the kitchen counter top had blemeshes,the counter top beside the couch was defective,the fresh water tank leaked when full,the slide switch hole was cut to big and was loose,two of the couch screw covers were missing,and some of the border was unlevel. some of these may seem unimportant but when buying new i expect to recieve a product free of defects and poor workmanship. as i stated in an earlier posting these things were replaced or repaired at a shop and paid for by keystone but i have yet to inspect the final product. i have been assured i will be satisifed. i forgot the bathroom door frame was crooked and there was a tear in one of the loft panel screens


Kingpin, I did notice the graphics could have been a bit better on the outside of mine but not a major issue with me. However I was concerned about the ramp door leaking although they said they performed a leak test on the camper and it passed. I thought there should be a rain gutter over top of the ramp door like the ones they put on top of the bike door in the bunk models. I will definately be looking for any leaks as it is a priority.

Where was the freshwater tank leaking from when full? Hopefully on the outside so it didn't hurt anything on the inside. Also, where exactly is that tank located?

Lastly, you, "newloftowner", "outback loft" and myself are the only lofts I have found on this site which correlates with the camper model survey. I have you all listed on my friends list and hopefully we can stay in touch with any issues that might affect the other lofts.
[/quote]
well if the graphics are crooked on the front door side it may bother you later when every time you walk up to it and see it and remember how much you paid. i am not sure where the fresh water was leaking but it dripped out of the belly. the tank is under the floor in the front of the loft. the 3 owners you listed not including yourself are the only ones i am aware of. i will enjoy keeping in touch as well


----------



## mhbandy (Dec 3, 2003)

kingpin said:


> my ramp door was installed crooked in the opening and leaked water,several of the graphics were put on crooked,some of the inside trim was defective,the kitchen counter top had blemeshes,the counter top beside the couch was defective,the fresh water tank leaked when full,the slide switch hole was cut to big and was loose,two of the couch screw covers were missing,and some of the border was unlevel. some of these may seem unimportant but when buying new i expect to recieve a product free of defects and poor workmanship. as i stated in an earlier posting these things were replaced or repaired at a shop and paid for by keystone but i have yet to inspect the final product. i have been assured i will be satisifed. i forgot the bathroom door frame was crooked and there was a tear in one of the loft panel screens


Kingpin, I did notice the graphics could have been a bit better on the outside of mine but not a major issue with me. However I was concerned about the ramp door leaking although they said they performed a leak test on the camper and it passed. I thought there should be a rain gutter over top of the ramp door like the ones they put on top of the bike door in the bunk models. I will definately be looking for any leaks as it is a priority.

Where was the freshwater tank leaking from when full? Hopefully on the outside so it didn't hurt anything on the inside. Also, where exactly is that tank located?

Lastly, you, "newloftowner", "outback loft" and myself are the only lofts I have found on this site which correlates with the camper model survey. I have you all listed on my friends list and hopefully we can stay in touch with any issues that might affect the other lofts.
[/quote]
well if the graphics are crooked on the front door side it may bother you later when every time you walk up to it and see it and remember how much you paid. i am not sure where the fresh water was leaking but it dripped out of the belly. the tank is under the floor in the front of the loft. the 3 owners you listed not including yourself are the only ones i am aware of. i will enjoy keeping in touch as well
[/quote]

I knew it must be somewhere up front because they said I probably want to fill the water tank to add more weight to the tongue if I carry a motorcycle in the garage. The only problem being we are fairly close to the weight rating and don't want to go any heavier than necessary. Just hoping for no leaks in either the tanks or from rainwater and can't wait for camping season.


----------



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi all, we also are new owners of a Outback loft. We purchased ours back at the end of November and love it. As stated inmy other post under new members "from sunny Florida" I stated i heard a lot of negative reviews about the loft. We have 2 small children and the loft is a great place for them or us to retreat to. We actually have only had it out once so far but will be planning a trip to Orlando in March.
I have only noticed a few things I didn't like about the loft so far. 
1. The actual putting the loft down is a pain. They could have put the latches on the outside of the camper so you didn't have to crawl on your stomach on th inside floor to reach the back latches
2. The could have made the edge of the roof of the loft section actually go over the edge of the camper roof instead of just lying ontop of each other with a rubber gasket. We all know over time that gasket will rot out an eventually leak
3. Privacy canvas for the loft area not just tinted plastic and an A/C vent in the loft
3. I would have prefered bigger tires. The only thing i liked about my starcraft that we traded wwas the huge 15" off road tired that were stock on the travel star
4. And last but not least the toy hauler door. I was sooooooo upset to get our new trailer home only to see that our golf cart would not fit inside the 50" door width. Low and behold I had to sell the golf cart. I wish there was a rear wider door?ramp located on the back.

I know there will never be a perfect trailer to fit everyones needs, but over all we are really impressed with our loft. What is this I hear that Keystone is discontinuing the loft? Please let me know if anyone has info.

Dave


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Nevermind


----------



## mhbandy (Dec 3, 2003)

Starbuc71 said:


> Hi all, we also are new owners of a Outback loft. We purchased ours back at the end of November and love it. As stated inmy other post under new members "from sunny Florida" I stated i heard a lot of negative reviews about the loft. We have 2 small children and the loft is a great place for them or us to retreat to. We actually have only had it out once so far but will be planning a trip to Orlando in March.
> I have only noticed a few things I didn't like about the loft so far.
> 1. The actual putting the loft down is a pain. They could have put the latches on the outside of the camper so you didn't have to crawl on your stomach on th inside floor to reach the back latches
> 2. The could have made the edge of the roof of the loft section actually go over the edge of the camper roof instead of just lying ontop of each other with a rubber gasket. We all know over time that gasket will rot out an eventually leak
> ...


I already figured a few of those out through posts or nosing around the camper. As far as the latches go, they couldn't put them on the outside in the back or you would have to have an 8ft ladder with you but I understand that will be a pain. Luckily I have a young skinny kid that should be able to take care of that for me. The private canvas would be good, but I thought I would just throw on a spring loaded curtain rod with lightweight curtains for privacy because I probably will have at least two people sleeping up there. I also agree with your larger tire size opinion, I do think they missed the boat there as well. And finally, I probably will put a fan at the bottom of the stairs to pump air conditioning up there, I'm sure it will be a hot spot. It would also be nice to have an outlet up there, not sure why that would have been a big deal as well as a heat vent. Luckily the garage door is big enough for my motorcycle but will have to angle it in as it is not quite deep enough. Found enough posts indicating this shouldn't be a huge issue.

That being said, my kids are older and will be out of the house before this thing is paid off so I needed a camper that fits my needs now and later so another bunk model didn't make sense. I like everything about the layout of this camper but I will be losing a lot of under dinette and closet space. Hopefully we can adjust to that part. Just received another foot of snow up here, second snowiest January on record and all I can think about is camping. Heading down to Florida in March to pick up our 26rs and bring it home to trade it in, 6 weeks to go, then hopefully camping in early May.


----------



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

kingpin said:


> my ramp door was installed crooked in the opening and leaked water,several of the graphics were put on crooked,some of the inside trim was defective,the kitchen counter top had blemeshes,the counter top beside the couch was defective,the fresh water tank leaked when full,the slide switch hole was cut to big and was loose,two of the couch screw covers were missing,and some of the border was unlevel. some of these may seem unimportant but when buying new i expect to recieve a product free of defects and poor workmanship. as i stated in an earlier posting these things were replaced or repaired at a shop and paid for by keystone but i have yet to inspect the final product. i have been assured i will be satisifed. i forgot the bathroom door frame was crooked and there was a tear in one of the loft panel screens


One thing I did notice when first looking at the lofts were that all of them have had a ton of people walk through them. I live near Tampa bay in FL and my nearest Keystone dealer was almost 100 miles away. They has (2) lofts on the lot. The first one we looked at the door shock was ripped from the trailer, the salesman said a young child spilled thier drink cup on the rear bed and stained it, and the carpet on the stairs was so matted and dirty I felt like I was in a used camper. Low and behold, they did not want to take any off the price. I later traveled 300 miles to Tallahasse and purchased our loft there. They also had (2) units. One was set up in front with the usual lawn chairs, artificial turf, plants and the whole 9 yards. Again, this trailer was walked through so much it was used. The salesman was so cool, he gave me the brand spanking new loft that NOBODY even walked in yet. I had to take all the plastic off the bed, couch and loft cushions myself. I really believe that is the reson so many people have problems with unique units like a loft because most people don't have respect for items they don't own. Advise for people purchasing especially a loft, see if they have a new unit out back that is not their main display.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

mhbandy said:


> Hi all, we also are new owners of a Outback loft. We purchased ours back at the end of November and love it. As stated inmy other post under new members "from sunny Florida" I stated i heard a lot of negative reviews about the loft. We have 2 small children and the loft is a great place for them or us to retreat to. We actually have only had it out once so far but will be planning a trip to Orlando in March.
> I have only noticed a few things I didn't like about the loft so far.
> 1. The actual putting the loft down is a pain. They could have put the latches on the outside of the camper so you didn't have to crawl on your stomach on th inside floor to reach the back latches
> 2. The could have made the edge of the roof of the loft section actually go over the edge of the camper roof instead of just lying ontop of each other with a rubber gasket. We all know over time that gasket will rot out an eventually leak
> ...


I already figured a few of those out through posts or nosing around the camper. As far as the latches go, they couldn't put them on the outside in the back or you would have to have an 8ft ladder with you but I understand that will be a pain. Luckily I have a young skinny kid that should be able to take care of that for me. The private canvas would be good, but I thought I would just throw on a spring loaded curtain rod with lightweight curtains for privacy because I probably will have at least two people sleeping up there. I also agree with your larger tire size opinion, I do think they missed the boat there as well. And finally, I probably will put a fan at the bottom of the stairs to pump air conditioning up there, I'm sure it will be a hot spot. It would also be nice to have an outlet up there, not sure why that would have been a big deal as well as a heat vent. Luckily the garage door is big enough for my motorcycle but will have to angle it in as it is not quite deep enough. Found enough posts indicating this shouldn't be a huge issue.

That being said, my kids are older and will be out of the house before this thing is paid off so I needed a camper that fits my needs now and later so another bunk model didn't make sense. I like everything about the layout of this camper but I will be losing a lot of under dinette and closet space. Hopefully we can adjust to that part. Just received another foot of snow up here, second snowiest January on record and all I can think about is camping. Heading down to Florida in March to pick up our 26rs and bring it home to trade it in, 6 weeks to go, then hopefully camping in early May.
[/quote]

I have found with my loft that privacy curtains would be nice up there, but with it being just me I usually just fall asleep up there with the tv on, so the curtain is really unnecessary. The latches are a royal pain, especially when I have installed a door at the top of the opening to keep the heat loss to a minimum. 








The larger tires are nicer, but the 14's have treated me well, even when towing it out on the beach with 12 pounds of air in them. I may put an a/c duct up there, since it is right in the huge dead space where the loft motor is anyway. But i have found that in the summer with all the windows open up there it is actually very cool and maybe not need a/c. As far as the garage door goes, I have a piece of versatex pvc stool material that I have put over the top of the door, I have not had any leaks there, but it is asking for it. And the garage is plenty big for me, since I have one atv, but dont take it with me anywhere, and just use the garage for storing all me gear for the campground. The snow on the ground does not mean you need to stop camping. I have been out when it was snowing and below zero overnight temps with the loft.


----------



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

outback loft said:


> Hi all, we also are new owners of a Outback loft. We purchased ours back at the end of November and love it. As stated inmy other post under new members "from sunny Florida" I stated i heard a lot of negative reviews about the loft. We have 2 small children and the loft is a great place for them or us to retreat to. We actually have only had it out once so far but will be planning a trip to Orlando in March.
> I have only noticed a few things I didn't like about the loft so far.
> 1. The actual putting the loft down is a pain. They could have put the latches on the outside of the camper so you didn't have to crawl on your stomach on th inside floor to reach the back latches
> 2. The could have made the edge of the roof of the loft section actually go over the edge of the camper roof instead of just lying ontop of each other with a rubber gasket. We all know over time that gasket will rot out an eventually leak
> ...


I already figured a few of those out through posts or nosing around the camper. As far as the latches go, they couldn't put them on the outside in the back or you would have to have an 8ft ladder with you but I understand that will be a pain. Luckily I have a young skinny kid that should be able to take care of that for me. The private canvas would be good, but I thought I would just throw on a spring loaded curtain rod with lightweight curtains for privacy because I probably will have at least two people sleeping up there. I also agree with your larger tire size opinion, I do think they missed the boat there as well. And finally, I probably will put a fan at the bottom of the stairs to pump air conditioning up there, I'm sure it will be a hot spot. It would also be nice to have an outlet up there, not sure why that would have been a big deal as well as a heat vent. Luckily the garage door is big enough for my motorcycle but will have to angle it in as it is not quite deep enough. Found enough posts indicating this shouldn't be a huge issue.

That being said, my kids are older and will be out of the house before this thing is paid off so I needed a camper that fits my needs now and later so another bunk model didn't make sense. I like everything about the layout of this camper but I will be losing a lot of under dinette and closet space. Hopefully we can adjust to that part. Just received another foot of snow up here, second snowiest January on record and all I can think about is camping. Heading down to Florida in March to pick up our 26rs and bring it home to trade it in, 6 weeks to go, then hopefully camping in early May.
[/quote]

I have found with my loft that privacy curtains would be nice up there, but with it being just me I usually just fall asleep up there with the tv on, so the curtain is really unnecessary. The latches are a royal pain, especially when I have installed a door at the top of the opening to keep the heat loss to a minimum. 








The larger tires are nicer, but the 14's have treated me well, even when towing it out on the beach with 12 pounds of air in them. I may put an a/c duct up there, since it is right in the huge dead space where the loft motor is anyway. But i have found that in the summer with all the windows open up there it is actually very cool and maybe not need a/c. As far as the garage door goes, I have a piece of versatex pvc stool material that I have put over the top of the door, I have not had any leaks there, but it is asking for it. And the garage is plenty big for me, since I have one atv, but dont take it with me anywhere, and just use the garage for storing all me gear for the campground. The snow on the ground does not mean you need to stop camping. I have been out when it was snowing and below zero overnight temps with the loft. 








[/quote]

Did your loft come stock with those rims? I hate my regular white wagon wheel style and would love to get a set of alloys. The best part of my starcraft was the Alloy rims. Also, did you Tee off your A/C duct hose in the bathroom cabinet and istall a round duct near the loft motor? That's what I was thinking to do.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Starbuc71 said:


> Hi all, we also are new owners of a Outback loft. We purchased ours back at the end of November and love it. As stated inmy other post under new members "from sunny Florida" I stated i heard a lot of negative reviews about the loft. We have 2 small children and the loft is a great place for them or us to retreat to. We actually have only had it out once so far but will be planning a trip to Orlando in March.
> I have only noticed a few things I didn't like about the loft so far.
> 1. The actual putting the loft down is a pain. They could have put the latches on the outside of the camper so you didn't have to crawl on your stomach on th inside floor to reach the back latches
> 2. The could have made the edge of the roof of the loft section actually go over the edge of the camper roof instead of just lying ontop of each other with a rubber gasket. We all know over time that gasket will rot out an eventually leak
> ...


I already figured a few of those out through posts or nosing around the camper. As far as the latches go, they couldn't put them on the outside in the back or you would have to have an 8ft ladder with you but I understand that will be a pain. Luckily I have a young skinny kid that should be able to take care of that for me. The private canvas would be good, but I thought I would just throw on a spring loaded curtain rod with lightweight curtains for privacy because I probably will have at least two people sleeping up there. I also agree with your larger tire size opinion, I do think they missed the boat there as well. And finally, I probably will put a fan at the bottom of the stairs to pump air conditioning up there, I'm sure it will be a hot spot. It would also be nice to have an outlet up there, not sure why that would have been a big deal as well as a heat vent. Luckily the garage door is big enough for my motorcycle but will have to angle it in as it is not quite deep enough. Found enough posts indicating this shouldn't be a huge issue.

That being said, my kids are older and will be out of the house before this thing is paid off so I needed a camper that fits my needs now and later so another bunk model didn't make sense. I like everything about the layout of this camper but I will be losing a lot of under dinette and closet space. Hopefully we can adjust to that part. Just received another foot of snow up here, second snowiest January on record and all I can think about is camping. Heading down to Florida in March to pick up our 26rs and bring it home to trade it in, 6 weeks to go, then hopefully camping in early May.
[/quote]

I have found with my loft that privacy curtains would be nice up there, but with it being just me I usually just fall asleep up there with the tv on, so the curtain is really unnecessary. The latches are a royal pain, especially when I have installed a door at the top of the opening to keep the heat loss to a minimum. 








The larger tires are nicer, but the 14's have treated me well, even when towing it out on the beach with 12 pounds of air in them. I may put an a/c duct up there, since it is right in the huge dead space where the loft motor is anyway. But i have found that in the summer with all the windows open up there it is actually very cool and maybe not need a/c. As far as the garage door goes, I have a piece of versatex pvc stool material that I have put over the top of the door, I have not had any leaks there, but it is asking for it. And the garage is plenty big for me, since I have one atv, but dont take it with me anywhere, and just use the garage for storing all me gear for the campground. The snow on the ground does not mean you need to stop camping. I have been out when it was snowing and below zero overnight temps with the loft. 








[/quote]

Did your loft come stock with those rims? I hate my regular white wagon wheel style and would love to get a set of alloys. The best part of my starcraft was the Alloy rims. Also, did you Tee off your A/C duct hose in the bathroom cabinet and istall a round duct near the loft motor? That's what I was thinking to do.
[/quote]

No my loft had the white wagon wheels as well. I took the alloys off my old trailer and swapped them to the loft. I have not yet installed the a/c duct in the loft, but, the one that is going through the bathroom, is actually right there behind the up/down switch for the loft, so it is a fairly easy mod to do.


----------



## mhbandy (Dec 3, 2003)

Curious about a couple of things "outback loft", is the door you installed in the loft able to stand up by itself when the loft is open and closed or is that part of the problem getting to the latches when it was closed. It still seems like a real good idea. Also, what type of matereial is that you installed over the garage door and can you get a picture of it and explain how you did it. I really think it should have some kine of protection over the top of it.

Also Starbuc, I know what you about the loft demos. I first saw it at our RV show and by the end of the weekend it looked like a badly used unit. The dealer said it can be cleaned up and such but kids had torn molding off the walls, the carpet was filthy and just looked badly beat up. I agree that I did not want that unit. They were also not willing to budge off the sales price of that unit as well so we opted for another.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

kingpin said:


> ....the fresh water tank leaked when full....


Where was the freshwater tank leaking from when full? Hopefully on the outside so it didn't hurt anything on the inside. Also, where exactly is that tank located?

[/quote]
well if the graphics are crooked on the front door side it may bother you later when every time you walk up to it and see it and remember how much you paid. i am not sure where the fresh water was leaking but it dripped out of the belly. the tank is under the floor in the front of the loft. the 3 owners you listed not including yourself are the only ones i am aware of. i will enjoy keeping in touch as well
[/quote]

Kingpin.....my fresh water tank also leaks when full but stops when it has been drained a bit. It is on my list of things to get fixed. Do you know what exactly was wrong with yours?


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

mhbandy said:


> Curious about a couple of things "outback loft", is the door you installed in the loft able to stand up by itself when the loft is open and closed or is that part of the problem getting to the latches when it was closed. It still seems like a real good idea. Also, what type of matereial is that you installed over the garage door and can you get a picture of it and explain how you did it. I really think it should have some kine of protection over the top of it.
> 
> Also Starbuc, I know what you about the loft demos. I first saw it at our RV show and by the end of the weekend it looked like a badly used unit. The dealer said it can be cleaned up and such but kids had torn molding off the walls, the carpet was filthy and just looked badly beat up. I agree that I did not want that unit. They were also not willing to budge off the sales price of that unit as well so we opted for another.


The door i installed at the top of the stairs does not stand on its own, Since that picture was taken I have installed a gas shock to hold the door open and assist with opening it. I can leave the door open while crawling around up top to close the latches. The door actually makes it easier to put in the one stabilizer in the corner over the stairs, since I can close it and stand on it from up there i can walk right to that corner and install the stabilizer. The material I installed over the garage door is made by versatex ( i believe) If you go to a building supply house and ask for a pvc window sill or stool they should know what you are talking about. I have yet to find that material at a home depot around here, but you can give them a try there. I will try to remember to take a picture of the "drip edge" i installed over the door, I actually just siliconed the back side of it, screwed it into the side of the trailer with a small stainless screw, and filled the holes, and siliconed the top. I made it about 2 inches longer on either side of the door.


----------

